
Bill Gates Says Taxing Capital Gains Is the Best Way to Tap ‘Big Fortunes’ - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-17/gates-says-capital-gain-taxes-best-way-to-tap-big-fortunes
======
alexgmcm
I think this makes sense - in that it is better to target unearned income than
earned income (in fact it seems bizarre that unearned income is taxed at a
lower rate..)

However, it seems that capital gains tax would be easier to avoid in the
modern global capital market by putting the shares in the care of a trust
based in a different country or something.

